
The Day I Found Out My Life Was Hanging by a Thread - plg
https://www.wired.com/story/the-day-i-found-out-my-life-was-hanging-by-a-thread/
======
marsrover
Powerful article. I can't imagine how he or those around him feel. I pray he
gets better.

Man, I didn't expect to read something like that tonight.

------
quuquuquu
Very heavy piece with an important call to action.

My heart breaks for this man who tried to do everything right, but genetics
and luck decided to really get in his way.

May he remain endlessly positive and strong as he attempts to do the
unthinkable- beat this thing!!!!

------
akeck
I read this piece, and then sat in silence for long time. Memento Mori. I need
to hug my family a little tighter tonight.

